# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  موقع  لتعلم الديناميك الحرارى بصورة مرئية

## زهره التوليب

موقع ممتاز جدا لتعلم الديناميك الحرارى بصورة مرئية ممتعة ويتضمن ما يلى:

What is Thermodynamics?
Where is it Used in Chemical Engineering?
CPE 117 - Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics 1
CPE 223 - Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics 2
CPE 312 - Separation Processes 3

http://lorien.ncl.ac.uk/ming/Webnotes/Main/main.htm

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب
					

موقع ممتاز جدا لتعلم الديناميك الحرارى بصورة مرئية ممتعة ويتضمن ما يلى:

What is Thermodynamics?
Where is it Used in Chemical Engineering?
CPE 117 - Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics 1
CPE 223 - Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics 2
CPE 312 - Separation Processes 3

http://lorien.ncl.ac.uk/ming/Webnotes/Main/main.htm




مشكور مشرفتنا زهرة*

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالمرور...اخي  X_MAN_1S  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## aalmatar

كيف يمكن رؤية الروابط قبل اكتمال ال50 مشاركة؟

----------


## Ahmad Hassan

كنت ناسي كل القوانين .............زز يسلمو كتير حلو

----------


## ABDULLAH@

شكرااااا

----------


## محمد123456

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## محمد123456

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Asmaa I. Saleh

شكرا،،،،  هل أستطيع رؤية الروابط قبل الرد بعد 50 أم 5 مشاركات؟

----------


## Asmaa I. Saleh

للأسف يبدو لي أن رابط الصفحة أصبح لا يعمل الان
لكن شكرا على الموقع

----------

